# 1911 issued question



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I stopped in Cabellas this last weekend and was looking in their gun library. It was cool to see some of the older colt's. How many people actually have old gvt issued 1911's?


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

not many or what?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Not a lot of old Gov issued Colts floating around. I see them at gun shows now and then but they are prices way too high.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont know pricing or anything like that, btu they were roughly 2500 and that seemed high.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

There was also a one of 5 made FBI prototype.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Are you asking, Who has a issued 1911 or Who has a issued Colt 1911?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I was talkig it he was looking for a 1911 with enough vintage on it to be an actual gov issue. Not many people get issued a 1911 anymore I didn't think. I'd want one though if it was me :smt023


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, what DJ said.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have one of each a m1911 and m1911a1 both are Colts.


----------

